

Kai-Fu Lee, Ex-Google China Chief, Diagnosed With Cancer - xijuan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/hengshao/2013/09/05/kai-fu-lee-ex-google-china-chief-diagnosed-with-cancer/

======
xijuan
This makes me really sad because I really like this guy a lot..Watched some of
his speeches for young people..He seems to be a really kind and easy going
person.

